# Look Out for the Buffalo!!!



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

A whole herd of Buffalo.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Awsome Rich! Good lookin' stuff.
Mark


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet ! I really like the looks of Buffalo horn.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words. Buffalo horn takes a lot of time on belt sander and polishing wheels to get them to look nice. Lots of black dust flies during sanding, so I do that outdoors. I am getting a few coyote howlers built now so that they are ready by fall.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Someone's been busy ! I made a few lamps several years ago for someone and used buffalo horn. Man those things are a pain to polish and you're right about the dust ! Nasty crap. Those turned out great Rich.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks Bones! I got another one rough sanded today, and with any luck I will finish it tomorrow. Those bull buffalo horns have an awesome tone. I will make a recording with one when I get a bit of time.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Here is a link to my latest recording. I used a Buffalo horn howler. http://www.cronkpredatorcalls.com/sounds/twoHowls.wav


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

So to us folks from Buffalo the term "Look out for the Buffalo" meens something entirely different. HA! Great looking calls Mr. Cronk.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> So to us folks from Buffalo the term "Look out for the Buffalo" meens something entirely different. HA! Great looking calls Mr. Cronk.


Oh my Gosh! I forgot to type the word "the" in my title. It should have read "Look out for the guys from BUFFALO!"


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

We are a peaceful breed unless you insult our chicken wings!


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Insult your chicken wings? I LOVE chicken wings, especially those BUFFALO wings.


----------

